# Just Visiting Sunnyvale/Santa Clara area



## jar546 (May 5, 2018)

If anyone is nearby that area, I have time tomorrow, Sunday if you would like to grab brunch or dinner or whatever. It would just be a quick in person meet and greet. Thanks


----------



## fatboy (May 6, 2018)

Holler if you ever get up towards Denver, I'm within an hour or so.


----------



## conarb (May 6, 2018)

jar546 said:


> If anyone is nearby that area, I have time tomorrow, Sunday if you would like to grab brunch or dinner or whatever. It would just be a quick in person meet and greet. Thanks



Jeff:

That is my area, actually I live 75 miles north but did wind up my career commuting to work in Silicon Valley, I wish I had known earlier and could have come down today. While there it's worth stumbling into the Google campus, it's unwroldly with all kinds of young people riding around on lime green and yellow bicycles.  I also wouldn't miss driving up El Camino to Palo Alto and driving west at University up Palm Drive into the Stanford Campus, especially if you want to take some pictures.

If you are still going to be around tomorrow I could make it down.


----------



## jar546 (May 6, 2018)

conarb said:


> Jeff:
> 
> That is my area, actually I live 75 miles north but did wind up my career commuting to work in Silicon Valley, I wish I had known earlier and could have come down today. While there it's worth stumbling into the Google campus, it's unwroldly with all kinds of young people riding around on lime green and yellow bicycles.  I also wouldn't miss driving up El Camino to Palo Alto and driving west at University up Palm Drive into the Stanford Campus, especially if you want to take some pictures.
> 
> If you are still going to be around tomorrow I could make it down.


I will be around tomorrow, but I’m only available until about 130 and then not until after 6 PM.


----------



## jar546 (May 6, 2018)

fatboy said:


> Holler if you ever get up towards Denver, I'm within an hour or so.


 I was actually in Denver in January but just to land there, go to Colorado Springs to pick up equipment then drive to Las Vegas the same day. Unfortunately I had no time for anything. Thank you, I will definitely keep that at the top of my list for the next trip to Denver.


----------

